# ZURICH - Unusual views



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Some more:

















































Whoop whoop


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Great! Graffitti, commie-blocks and concrete! And Zurich is supposed to one of the most beautiful cities? I know, I know these are unusual views. However, Zurich is rarely presented on this forum and when it is, the photos seem to focus mostly on elements like these. I am therefore beginning to wonder whether these are indeed the "usual" views!


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

seattlehawk said:


> Great! Graffitti, commie-blocks and concrete! And Zurich is supposed to one of the most beautiful cities? I know, I know these are unusual views. However, Zurich is rarely presented on this forum and when it is, the photos seem to focus mostly on elements like these. I am therefore beginning to wonder whether these are indeed the "usual" views!


Indeed this are usual views for Zurich citizens. For tourists and especially for people who never were in Zurich this views are more unusual and unknown. Most of them got the picture of the totally clean, postcard-picture-style and rich Zurich. This picture isn't wrong, but its only a part of Zurich. And even if you know the less famous part you might still like Zurich. Me and a lot of other visitors and inhabitants love Zurich for its variety between "rich and poor"/"clean and dirty".

But here some more usual views. (unlike the pictures before these pictures are not taken by me )


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

You seem to be fascinated by Police, Firebrigade, Ambulance... 

Concerning Usual vs. Unusual Views - Lake's photographs are not the general impression somebody would have randomly walking through the city for a day or two, no matter in which district. He is focusing on certain aspects of the city and collects it from different places. 

For somebody living in a certain city, it's always more interesting to find the opposite of the usual postcard-views, I guess. 

Another point: many things in these pictures look like "Subculture" (grafittis, riots,...), but in reality they are not subculture - they are just the staging of "subculture", imitating the US, or previous generations. It's more close to professional entertainment/art, than to real culture.


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

railcity said:


> You seem to be fascinated by Police, Firebrigade, Ambulance...


As the threadtitle says this pictures are thought to be the opposite of the normal (tourist) postcard images.
So naturally this results in this pictures with graffiti, streetscenes and so on.



> Another point: many things in these pictures look like "Subculture" (grafittis, riots,...), but in reality they are not subculture - they are just the staging of "subculture", imitating the US, or previous generations. It's more close to professional entertainment/art, than to real culture.


If you want it or not this IS subculture. Maybe things like Graffiti or else started decades ago from imitation (at the end everything not self invented IS imitation...) but it grew up to a subculture. To call kidnapping of a baby and knocking down two police officers (and stuff like this) imitation, or professional entertainment is ridicolous and respectless facing the victims.


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

railcity said:


> Concerning Usual vs. Unusual Views - Lake's photographs are not the general impression somebody would have randomly walking through the city for a day or two, no matter in which district. He is focusing on certain aspects of the city and collects it from different places.


I wouldn't sign that.

This are totally typically scenes and impressions you can get walking through several districts.

Exception: The 1st May pictures are not representing the daily life - all others do. But this is my opinion und may divert from yours because of our environment, the district we are living in and our expierence.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Lake said:


> If you want it or not this IS subculture. Maybe things like Graffiti or else started decades ago from imitation (at the end everything not self invented IS imitation...) but it grew up to a subculture. To call kidnapping of a baby and knocking down two police officers (and stuff like this) imitation, or professional entertainment is ridicolous and respectless facing the victims.


I don't understand what you mean with the kidnapping part - I didn't talk about something like that. I don't see it on your pictures and I wouldn't call it culture or subculture, either. THAT would be indeed respectless.

In terms of graffiti and similar stuff. I guess we have a misunderstanding with the wording. For me, culture or subculture ends, where you start to do something for the sake of itself, eg. doing grafitti for the sake of doing grafitti, becoming professional and better in it, follow a concept or plan. Then it becomes a product, a brand. And a few years later you will get paid for it.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Lake said:


> I wouldn't sign that.
> 
> This are totally typically scenes and impressions you can get walking through several districts.
> 
> Exception: The 1st May pictures are not representing the daily life - all others do. But this is my opinion und may divert from yours because of our environment, the district we are living in and our expierence.


We are talking about the same. Yes, you CAN get these impressions, but it's just a small fragment - it will not be the GENERAL impression, the total picture. This was my answer to somebody who asked above, if this is the usual views - I say: no.

I live near Langstrasse. Several of your pictures are very close to my place. And I dear to say I know all districts very well.


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Ich schreibe mal auf Deutsch weiter um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden 
_I will continue in German to prevent misunderstanding_



> I don't understand what you mean with the kidnapping part - I didn't talk about something like that. I don't see it on your pictures and I wouldn't call it culture or subculture, either. THAT would be indeed respectless.


Da habe ich dich tatsächlich missverstanden. Ging um ein Foto, welches ich aber bsi jetzt noch nicht hier gezeigt habe (dachte aber es gezeigt zu haben), wo eben dies passierte.



> In terms of graffiti and similar stuff. I guess we have a misunderstanding with the wording. For me, culture or subculture ends, where you start to do something for the sake of itself, eg. doing grafitti for the sake of doing grafitti, becoming professional and better in it, follow a concept or plan. Then it becomes a product, a brand. And a few years later you will get paid for it.


Konkret auf Graffiti bezogen kann man Graffiti nicht einfach pauschalisieren. Es gibt Graffitis/Taggs/Stencils aus politischen/sozialen Motiven, aus Langeweile, um seinen Namen bekannt zu machen, um etwas verbotenes zu tun oder um etwas künstlerisch wertvolles zu tun. Oder gleich mehreres davon zusammen.
Eine professionalisierung weg von der Subkultur hin zum Kommerz sehe ich höchstens bei Graffitis die für Geld gemacht werden. Zumindest auf meinen Graffitibildern ist das nirgendwo der Fall.
Die Graffitis entlang dem Letten sind zwar legal von weltweit bekannten Graffitikünstlern gesprayt worden. Mit imitieren und Kommerz hat das nichts zu tun. Genau dies ist meiner Meinung nach Subkultur. Geld gibts ja nicht dafür.



> We are talking about the same. Yes, you CAN get these impressions, but it's just a small fragment - it will not be the GENERAL impression, the total picture. This was my answer to somebody who asked above, if this is the usual views - I say: no.
> 
> I live near Langstrasse. Several of your pictures are very close to my place. And I dear to say I know all districts very well.


Natürlich.

Darum sind es ja "unusual views". Genauso wie unsere Tramhaltestellen nicht alles "U-Bahnstationen" mit dunklen, langen unangenehmen Gängen sind usw. 
Ein generelles nein finde ich aber auch falsch. Dinge auf den Fotos sind zu einem grossen Teil ja auch Alltag, ein Kreis 4 ist nicht so sauber und herausgeputzt er ist "dreckig" (und ehrlichgesagt ist mir das auch lieber so ). Die Impressionen aus dem Thread sind aber sicher nicht die einzigen von Zürich. Da gibt es ja soviel mehr. "Glitzi-Glämmer-Bahnhofstrasse", wunderschöne Parkanlagen am See, das Gehetze in der Innenstadt, die kleinen Altstadtgässchen usw. und all diese Gegensätze und Unterschiede machen Zürich ja so toll.

Mit den Fotos hier möchte ich halt den wneiger bekannten Teil mal beleuchten und keine besseren 0815-Grossmünster-Touristenfotos einstellen. Hoffe du verstehst mich jetzt. Glaube wir meinen ja schon etwa dasselbe


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Refreshing set of photos, you really have some talent. Seems like Zurich is a real city, not a sleepy outdoor museum. My favourites: 1 and 2.

Btw. It's funny how these "alternative" photo threads tend to create similar discussions every time. Obviously some don't like them. But I do. =)


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

Do cops in Zürich wear fantasy ties?


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

these pics just blow my mind :banana:


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Sunrise Towers









Mainstation at wednesday night:













































Tramwaystation Limmatsquare:









Langstrasse district:





































An a few others:


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice photos!! You are a great photographer!


----------



## yyzer (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Fantastic shots! kay:


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

nice pictures!
but please tell me what that
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2360/2096982735_58185f6e2d_o.jpg


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I was hoping to see some new pictures here....


----------



## Psychopolis (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey I really do love Zürich... Grew up only 60 km away from that nice city with much international flair. Great photographs you've taken...
Gruss


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments!

I didn't have alot of time to walk around with my cam lately, but I'll have more time soon (hopefully ).


But here are some pictures you've not seen yet.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and nice new photos from Zurich  more please...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

great photos, very raw... just the way I like them... keep posting....


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, are really unusual. Regards.*


----------



## Charles_Manson (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice and unusual:


----------

